
Hey guys - What do you think of our startup? - jakeallston
http://www.onoise.com
======
gull
The most important thing it needs is an explanation of what it does, in 1
sentence. Like a header in large fonts on the top.

(I'm sure it does a lot. But I don't want to think. Just tell me.)

Is this links to music?

Is this links to music events happening now?

Is this links to music news? (I think it is.)

Whatever it is, just tell me!

Can you also put a link somewhere on top with more details? Like where the
data come from, etc.

~~~
jakeallston
Thank you gull! :)

